# non riesco a montare il floppy

## adam_z

provo, e mi dice che che /dev/fd0 non esiste.

Ho provato a modificare /etc/fstab ma niente.

Ultimamente ho aggiornato tutto gentoo, da gcc, a openssl, a xorg (passato alla 7.x), a world, .... .

Consigli?

----------

## Cazzantonio

hai un floppy?

inizia postando qualche info in più..

per esempio prova a vedre se nel kernel hai abilitato le voci

BLK_DEV_FD

BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY

non ricordo se esistono altre voci perché non abilito ne uso il floppy da diverso tempo

----------

## adam_z

prima degli ultimi aggiornamenti, quindi verso luglio scorso, il floppy andava.

Il Kernel non l'ho toccato quindi, forse, sono gli ultimi aggiornamenti che con la mia collaborazione hanno fatto un po' di casino. Ma posso sbagliarmi.

CMQ girovagando nel menu di configurazione del kernel ho trovato built-in:

Device Drivers -> block device ->Normal floppy disk support [*]

mentre non e' nè "modulato" nè "bult-in"

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ->Include IDE/ATAPI floppy support [ ]

E' una nuova opzione che prima non c'era? Perche' sono sicuro che prima il floppy andava e io il kernel non l'ho toccato.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Guarda non uso il floppy da una vita quindi non so nemmeno se serve. Penso che abilitarla non faccia male magari...

boh i device vengono creati da udev in base all'hardware visto dal tuo kernel. Se il device non viene creato il problema è di udev oppure del kernel

Hai smanettato pesantemente con udev? (usi udev vero? non devfs...)

----------

## nick_spacca

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> provo, e mi dice che che /dev/fd0 non esiste.
> 
> Ho provato a modificare /etc/fstab ma niente.
> 
> Ultimamente ho aggiornato tutto gentoo, da gcc, a openssl, a xorg (passato alla 7.x), a world, .... .
> ...

 

Usa gli mtools 

```
nick@nick-book ~ $ eix -ve mtools

* sys-fs/mtools 

     Available versions:  3.9.9 3.9.10

     Installed:           3.9.10

     Best versions/slot:  3.9.10

     Homepage:            http://mtools.linux.lu/

     Description:         utilities to access MS-DOS disks from Unix without mounting them

     License:             GPL-2

```

  :Wink: 

----------

## adam_z

```
emerge -pv udev
```

 * wrote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB

 

```
emerge -pv mtools
```

 * wrote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/mtools-3.9.10  378 kB
> ...

 

Ho aggiornato il kernel con l'opzione che mi ha detto Cazzantonio ma non cambia.

----------

## Luca89

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support ->Include IDE/ATAPI floppy support [ ]

 

Non Ã¨ un problema, quella serve per i floppy collegati al cavo IDE e mi pare un po strano che tu abbia una roba del genere. Hai provato ad aggiornare il kernel? Magari la nuova versione di udev va un po in conflitto con un kernel vecchio.

----------

## Cazzantonio

per montare un floppy dos devi ovviamente usare gli mtools... quando ti riferivi al fatto che non riuscivi a montarlo immaginavo che i passi che tu eseguissi fossero quantomeno corretti. Se hai dei dubbi su questo posta i comandi che esegui per montare il floppy.

il device esiste o non esiste?

ls /dev/fd0 cosa restituisce?

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> per montare un floppy dos devi ovviamente usare gli mtools... 

 

 *eix -v mtools wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Description:         utilities to access MS-DOS disks from Unix without mounting  them 
> 
> (..)
> ...

 

Giustamente gli mtools servono quando NON MONTI il floppy, potresti usarli anche per verificare che tutto il tuo hardware relativo funzioni!   :Wink: 

Ti consiglio di provarli!

----------

## adam_z

nella dir /dev non c'e' nessun file o roba simile di nome fd0

pero' c'e' una dir fd, e li' dentro vari file

- 0 che linka a /dev/null

- 1................. /home/adam/.xsession-errors

- 10 ............. /usr/share/X11/locale/iso8859-1/Compose

- 2 ................ /home/adam/.xsession-errors

- 3 ................ socket:[7635]

- 4 ............... pipe:[7026]

- 5 ............... pipe:[7026]

ls /dev/fd0 restituisce ls: /dev/fd0: No such file or directory

----------

## comio

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> nella dir /dev non c'e' nessun file o roba simile di nome fd0
> 
> pero' c'e' una dir fd, e li' dentro vari file
> 
> - 0 che linka a /dev/null
> ...

 

la dir "/etc/fd" contiene i puntatori ai file descriptor (che c'entrano nulla con i floppy).

ciao

----------

## Flonaldo

Poichè ci hai detto davvero poco, ti consiglio di abilitare di sicuro questo nel kernel

```
Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support 
```

A me ha funzionato abilitando soltanto questo... buona fortuna in attesa di altre info

----------

## adam_z

chiedetemi quello che avete bisogno di sapere,

intanto posso dirvi che uso kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

PRECISAZIONE: quando provo a montarlo, mi dice mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Un'altra idea è abilitare nel kernel il supporto per il floppy:

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

    -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE [=y])

      -> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE [=y])

        -> Include IDE/ATAPI FLOPPY support (BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY [=y])
```

Ciao.

[Edit] Sorry, avevo sbagliato a postare le entries del config. Non ho ancora capito come si faccia in modo rapido e conciso   :Embarassed:  [/Edit]

----------

## crisandbea

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> chiedetemi quello che avete bisogno di sapere,
> 
> intanto posso dirvi che uso kernel-2.6.15-gentoo-r1.
> 
> PRECISAZIONE: quando provo a montarlo, mi dice mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist

 

dopo aver abilitato l'opzione nel kernel suggerita da syntaxerrormmm, 

prova a montare il tuo floppy, nel caso hai ancora problemi postaci l'output di : 

```

ls -l /dev  | grep fd 

```

ciao

----------

## adam_z

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Un'altra idea è abilitare nel kernel il supporto per il floppy:
> 
> ```
> -> Device Drivers
> 
> ...

 

Se non sbaglio questa prova me l'ha gia' suggerita Cazzantonio, ma non ha funzionato (mi sembra che sia la stessa modifica)

```
ls -l /dev  | grep fd
```

 * wrote:*   

> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root        13 Oct 13  2006 fd -> /proc/self/fd
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Oct 13  2006 stderr -> fd/2
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root         4 Oct 13  2006 stdin -> fd/0
> ...

 

----------

## crisandbea

scusami posta anche un 

```

lspci 

```

nb:domanda stupida, hai ricompilato  il kernel dopo aver aggiunto le opzioni che ti hanno suggerito riguardanti il floppy??

ciao[/code]

----------

## adam_z

```
lspci
```

 * wrote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8605 [ProSavage PM133] (rev 81)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8605 [PM133 AGP]
> 
> 00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)
> ...

 

Si', ho ricompilato e copiato il kernel in /boot, ricompilato lilo e i drive nvidia.

----------

## crisandbea

Quando a /dev/fd0, per vedere se c'è fai

```

grep FLOPPY /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=y

```

Se dice y dovrebbe esserci, e allora

```

 dmesg | grep Floppy

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

```

Ciao

nb: che floppy usi??? usb?  da pc fisso? o da pc portatile?

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> grep FLOPPY /usr/src/linux/.config
> ...

 

Vi ripeto comunque che quella voce non c'entra nulla. Inoltre vorrei chiedere al nostro amico se ha aggiornato udev di recente e sopratutto se ha aggiornato i file di configurazione che lo riguardano.

----------

## adam_z

scusate il ritardo, sono stato fuori citta' ...

allora primo passo e' stato abilitare nel bios il FLOPPY (era disabilitato)

e poi ho abilitato:

File Systems --> Partitions Type -->

[*] Advanced partition selection │ │

│ │ [ ] Acorn partition support │ │

│ │ [ ] Alpha OSF partition support │ │

│ │ [ ] Amiga partition table support │ │

│ │ [ ] Atari partition table support │ │

│ │ [ ] Macintosh partition map support │ │

│ │ [*] PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support │ │

│ │ [ ] BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support │ │

│ │ [ ] Minix subpartition support │ │

│ │ [ ] Solaris (x86) partition table support │ │

│ │ [ ] Unixware slices support │ │

│ │ [ ] Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support │ │

│ │ [ ] SGI partition support │ │

│ │ [ ] Ultrix partition table support │ │

│ │ [ ] Sun partition tables support │ │

│ │ [ ] EFI GUID Partition support │ │ 

Ora forse funziona ... provo un po' prima di mettere risolto.

----------

## adam_z

Siccome ho due floppy, con il primo con le modifiche che ho fatto qualcosa andava,

collegando il secondo, il bios lo rileva correttamente, pero' quando provo a montarlo (lo stesso dischetto usato col primo floppy) mi da' mount: /dev/fd0: can't read superblock,

errore che la modifica del kernel postata sopra mi ha risolto con il primo floppy.

Non ci capisco piu' nulla

----------

## Luca89

Se hai due lettori floppy il primo sarà fd0 mentre il secondo fd1

----------

## adam_z

ne collego solo 1 alla volta (volevo controllare se funzionavano), e l'errore del "can't read superblock" me lo da' anche con il primo floppy ogni tanto.

Ho provato a formattare un vecchio floppy (su PC-WIN va perfettamente) col comando

```
fdformat /dev/fd0
```

 * wrote:*   

> Double-sided, 80 tracks, 18 sec/track. Total capacity 1440 kB.
> 
> Formatting ... done
> 
> Verifying ... Problem reading cylinder 0, expected 18432, read 8192
> ...

 

Poi ho provato a formattarne un altro e mi dice

 * wrote:*   

> Double-sided, 80 tracks, 21 sec/track. Total capacity 1680 kB.
> 
> Formatting ... done
> 
> Verifying ... Read: : Input/output error
> ...

 

Possibile che siano tutti difettosi (pero' su WIN vanno)?

----------

## nick_spacca

Ma alla fine hai provato o no con gli "mtools"?

----------

## adam_z

per ora no ...

sto solo provando a far funzionare un floppy su linux.

soltanto che mi da' errore gia' nella formattazione (uso il comando fdformat -> e' giusto?).

lo stesso disco che mi da' errore su linux, viene formattato perfettamente sotto WINDOWS. boh!

----------

## noice

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> provo, e mi dice che che /dev/fd0 non esiste.
> 
> Ho provato a modificare /etc/fstab ma niente.
> 
> Ultimamente ho aggiornato tutto gentoo, da gcc, a openssl, a xorg (passato alla 7.x), a world, .... .
> ...

 

guarda qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512519-highlight-.html

----------

## adam_z

innanzitutto GRAZIE per l'aiuto.

Poi un qualche passetto avanti l'avevo fatto e riportato anche nella discussione (forse non l'hia letta tutta, era troppo noiosa), comunque ora /dev/fd0 ce l'ho. (avevo il floppy disabilitato nel bios della scheda mamma).

Adesso pero' qualunque floppy gli metto non me lo riesce a leggere, sia che siano formattati da WINDOWZ che dallo stesso GENTOO.

Oggi, dopo qualche giorno di assenza, ho riprovato a formattare un floppy e non mi fa piu' neanche questo.

 non so piu' che pesci prendere!

----------

## adam_z

chiedo scusa in anticipo per un doppio post, ma penso sia necessario

questo e' la comunicazione UTENTE-GENTOO senza che nel frattempo siano intevenute modifiche all'HARDWARE o al SOFTWARE

 * wrote:*   

> GENTOO ~ # equery belongs fdformat
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) fdformat in *... ]
> 
> sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r4 (/usr/bin/fdformat)
> ...

 

Allo stesso comando fdformat /dev/fd0 mi risponde ogni volta in modo differente, come mai?

Ho scoperto che l'ultimo errore al comando fdformat era diverso dai precedenti perche' ora (non si sa bene come) il dispositivo e' montato (quando ho provato a montare il dispositivo mi ha dato errore). MISTERI

----------

## noice

si in effetti avevo dato uno sguardo veloce..sorry 

non so se ti puo' essere di aiuto questo link quindi te lo posto ciao   :Wink: 

----------

## adam_z

ho provato tutto quello che ho trovato ma non va.

in ordine:

- mtools;

- kfloppy;

- setfdprm (varie impostazioni);

- il kernel 2.6.15-r1;

- il kernel 2.6.17-r8;

- dischetti nuovi;

ma niente.

Con i dischi nuovi ho visto che l'errore e' sempre lo stesso:

 * wrote:*   

> GENTOO ~ # setfdprm -p /dev/fd0 720/1440
> 
> GENTOO ~ # fdformat /dev/fd0
> 
> Double-sided, 80 tracks, 9 sec/track. Total capacity 720 kB.
> ...

 

se avete suggerimenti (a parte il lancio dalla finestra), proponete.

----------

